# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  ABD Konya ve Kayseri'de… Dışişleri bilmiyor !..

## bozok

*ABD Konya ve Kayseri’de… Dışişleri bilmiyor !..*



Birkaç yazarımız gündeme getirdi. Bir de galiba CHP’li Onur üymen’le, MHP’li Deniz Bölükbaşı tepki gösterdi. Sonra diğer birçok önemli konu gibi iki günde buruşturulup, çöpe atıldı. Mart ayında ABD Büyükelçiliği’nin internet sitesinden yapılan *“tebligat”* gibi bir duyurudan söz ediyorum.

ABD, konsolosluğu veya büyükelçiliği olmayan bazı Türk şehirleriyle daha fazla temas sağlamak üzere *“şehir Temsilciliği”* programı oluşturmuş. Bu temsilciler, *“Ankara’daki Büyükelçilik’le, o illerin siyaset, eğitim ve iş önderleri arasındaki ilk teması sağlamakla”* görevliymiş.

üncelikle *“tebligat”*taki, *“Büyükelçilik olmayan bazı Türk şehirleri”* ifadesine dikkat çekelim. Diplomatik kurallar değişmediğine ve sadece ülkelerin başkentlerinde büyükelçilik açıldığına göre, bu ne anlama geliyor?

Uygulamanın da *“tebligat”*tan önce, Aralık ayında başlatıldığını, Konya, İzmir ve Kayseri temsilcilerinin atandığını kaydedelim. Konya’da Daniel Keen, Kayseri’de Sarah Borenstein görevlendirildi.

Bu atamalara ulusal basınımız hak ettiği ilgiyi göstermedi, ama Konya Ereğli ve Kayseri Anadolu Haber gazeteleri, illerine gelen *“temsilciyi”* önemseyip, hemen röportaj yaptı. Konya Temsilcisi Keen’in, *“program ve amaçları”* hakkında anlattıklarından birkaç cümle aktaralım.

Klasik* “bağları ve iletişimi güçlendirme, ücretsiz konserler gibi kültürel faaliyetler düzenleme”* söyleminin ardından, *“çözüm bekleyen sorunlarla ilgilenme, bölgede yaşayan Amerikan vatandaşlarıyla görüşme”*den söz ediyor. Ancak birkaç paragraf sonra, *“Konya’da kaç tane Amerikalı olduğu konusunda ellerinde bilgi bulunmadığını”* açıklıyor. Altı çizilmesi gereken bir şey daha söylüyor;_ “Türkiye çok büyük bir ülke ve ABD’ye karşı tutum açısından bölgelere göre değişen farklılıklar söz konusu. Bu program aracılığıyla, insanların ülkem Amerika’yı nasıl gördüğüne dair daha iyi bir fikir edinebilmeyi umuyoruz”_ diyor.

Kayseri Temsilcisi Sarah Borensteins da *“yıkama-yağlama”* yapıyor. Ancak Türkiye’deki Amerikan karşıtlığı konusunda Keen’le çelişkiye düşüyor,_ “O anketlerdeki soruların kimlere yöneltildiğini merak ettiğini, zira Türklerin tanıdığı en sıcak ve dost canlısı insanlar olduğunu”_ dile getiriyor.

Konya Temsilcisi Keen’i kısaca tanıtmam gerekiyor. Kendisi ABD Büyükelçiliği’nde Konsolos Yardımcısı, İspanyolca ve Türkçe biliyor. Buraya ilk görev yeri olan Hindistan’dan gelmiş. Yaklaşık 7 milyonluk nüfusuyla Hindistan’ın dördüncü büyük metropolü, 368 yıllık tarihi olan Chennai adlı bir şehirde konsolosmuş. Bu şehrin özelliği ise Tamil Nadu adındaki eyaletin başkenti olması!.. Bir *“eyalet başkenti”* konsolosluğundan, konsolos yardımcılığına, sonra da Konya temsilciliğine!.. Burada dikkat çeken bir tuhaflık, hatta bir mesaj yok mu?

Türkiye epeydir yol geçen hanına döndü… O yüzden şu ana kadar anlattıklarımda bir gariplik veya olağanüstülük bulunmadığının farkındayım.

Bunları anlatmadaki meramım başka. Yetkililerimizin *“şehir Temsilciliği tebligatı”*na ilgisizliği karşısında, bir vatandaş olarak Dilekçe ve Bilgi Edinme Hakkından yararlanıp, Dışişleri Bakanlığı’mıza şu soruları sordum:

-ABD Büyükelçiliği’nin Konya’da başlattığı şehir Temsilciliği uygulamasının diplomasi ve hukuki statüdeki yeri, uygulamada karşılığı nedir?

-Başka Büyükelçiliklerin ülkemizde buna benzer uygulaması var mı, var ise hangi şehirlerimizdedir?

-Türkiye’nin herhangi bir yabancı ülkede B.elçilik ve Konsolosluğu dışında şehir Temsilcisi var mı?”

Evvela Bakanlığın Bilgi Edinme Merkezi’nin hakkını teslim edeyim. Sorularım bir-iki gün içinde ilgili genel müdürlüklere iletildi ve 15 gün gibi kısa sürede cevap geldi. Cevabın sonunda *“saygılarımızla”* deme nezaketini de göstermişler.

Sorularımın cevapları mı? Buyurun; okuyun, öğrenin:

*“Konya’da böyle bir temsilcilik olduğuna dair bir bilgi bulunamamıştır.”*

İlgi, bilgi ve engin yorumlarınıza saygılarımla arz ediyorum efendim!


*Müyesser YILDIZ* / avazturk.com / 16 Nisan 2010

----------

